# How to rebarrel a rifle???



## birddog1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would like to learn how to rebarrel my rifle.I have a remington 700.I would be willing to pay someone to teach me?


----------



## rayjay (Dec 10, 2011)

What kind of lathe do you have ? Rebbling an action is just basic lathe work. 
 Measuring the action and making a drawing of the tenon to suit the action. 
Making an "instructions" list so you know what order to do what process in.  
Mounting and centering the blank in the lathe. 
Turn the tenon to the thread's major dia and length.
Thread the tenon.
Turn the rear face to match the bolt.
Ream the chamber.
Inspect with borescope and 'polish' chamber as needed.
Move the torque shoulder to give the correct headspace.
Turn blank around, recenter, crown.
Surface finish.

There is a lot more than the above but that is the basic operations needed [ other than ones I have forgot ]. If you know how to turn and thread accurately you have the basic skills needed. Grizzly has an excellent DVD and there are other books out there to give you the info you need.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 10, 2011)

yep re-barreling from a barrel blank is as Rayjay described.  you have to have a quality lathe ( min 12x36) and have the skills to cut and thread the blank to fit your receiver.. or.......


 there are many pre-fit barrels out there for the 700, Shilen and many others..these barrels are threaded and chambered to about 90% of the chamber length..   at this point you need a barrel vice and action wrench to remove the old barrel and install the new one... not all that hard other than most 700 barrels must have been put on by a gorillia and  have some type of thread sealant.....a little heat around the threads and a good pull will remove them all.

thread the new barrel on and torque it to 90 ft lbs.

now you'll neeed a chamber reamer and extention along with go and no go gauges... also some Good thread cutting oil.  you can cut the chamber by hand going slow and checking often with the go gauge.

Brownells has a great article on doing this very thing not to mention all the tools and cutting oil. Reamers are carried by Brownells and Midway

it's how I got started re-barreling Remingtons..

you can find the Shilen barrels at Midway. Brownells has some cheaper Chrome moly barrels available... your calibers are a bit limited but  not all that bad.

best bet is to get a good video on barreling so you can learn the basics. Gordy Gritters video from Grizzly is very good and there are others out there as well as some excellent books( midway) 

the tooling will get a bit expensive especially with a lathe purchase .

weight all of that against having your 700 rebarreled either locally or these guys do great work and thier prices are great   

http://www.itdcustomgun.com/

they use Douglas barrels which are quite good..  they will install a SS douglas in the caliber you need for around $300 plus shipping to/from. That includes the barrel . hard to beat..really

they will also do a 90% chambered barrel for you if you like to do a bit of it yourself. 

lot's choices..


----------



## Onceinawhile (Dec 12, 2011)

if you are willing to pay to learn then this guy should be relatively close by.  I read and article where a writer spent a few days with him and built a rifle.  I can't find the article but it was informative.

http://www.gradousrifles.com/class.php


----------



## birddog1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys I have alot of info to go over.I have access to a mill and lathe but this project may cost more than its worth? I just ordered the grizzly video I hope its worth it???


----------



## Hammack (Dec 13, 2011)

another good resource is a book called "The Complete Illustrated Guide To Precision Rifle Barrel Fitting"  by John Hinnant.   It will tell you step by step how to do it as well as how to make some of the tools you will need to complete the task.  If you are wanting to just build one rifle it will probably not be worth the cost.  The prolem is once you learn you will start finding reasons to build more...


----------



## Richard P (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a good review of barrel fitting on 6mmbr dot com. It's pretty well illustrated.


----------

